# Blue Skies



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Living in central Cairo means I very rarely see blue skies any day but Friday but yesterday (Thursday) the sky was a lovely light blue with the occasional white cloud but this morning.. no sky to be seen!! 

What the heck is going on?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Between the fog in the early morning and the dust couple hours later, blue skies every morning in here, lasts for about couple hours.

But it's DARN cold! Was -4 at night couple weeks ago! Not THAT cold for you folks I know, but it is for Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Between the fog in the early morning and the dust couple hours later, blue skies every morning in here, lasts for about couple hours.
> 
> But it's DARN cold! Was -4 at night couple weeks ago! Not THAT cold for you folks I know, but it is for Egypt




Lucky you.. must say blue skies is something I really miss.. -4 is cold for anyone!!

I don't take my duvet off the bed until June


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

-4 is bitter cold when it get's to 12 cel in Sharm I freeze and shake I won't be going anywhere near Cairo until school summer holidays

I like a piece of weather software called Yowindow its a free piece of weather software that lets me enter in cities and gives a forecast YoWindow - Incredible weather! - Weather for Windows, Weather Widget, Weather ScreenSaver


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> -4 is bitter cold when it get's to 12 cel in Sharm I freeze and shake I won't be going anywhere near Cairo until school summer holidays
> 
> I like a piece of weather software called Yowindow its a free piece of weather software that lets me enter in cities and gives a forecast YoWindow - Incredible weather! - Weather for Windows, Weather Widget, Weather ScreenSaver




Nice little programme, however it shows Cairo looking like an American homestead scene form a movie with the obligatory blue skies.. still I suppose it is one way for me to see them,


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Nice little programme, however it shows Cairo looking like an American homestead scene form a movie with the obligatory blue skies.. still I suppose it is one way for me to see them,


There is an option where you can upload your own background slide over to landscape and "upload landscape"

As it goes towards night it will turn dark and if it rains rain falls down

Currently it allows you to upload 3 locations if anyone needs to upload more contact me via PM :juggle:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

apparently we have rain forecast.. no point me getting up out of bed,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> apparently we have rain forecast.. no point me getting up out of bed,


Flippin' cold
Flippin' overcast
Flippin' Horrible

 best option

but living in Rehab and working in 10th Ramadan I DO see blue skys nearly every day:dance:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

It rained earlier this morning and will rain again this afternoon in Cairo. I can't get warm in the house even though I have an electric heater on 

and people still tell me that the weather in Egypt is wonderful.  to that


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> It rained earlier this morning and will rain again this afternoon in Cairo. I can't get warm in the house even though I have an electric heater on
> 
> and people still tell me that the weather in Egypt is wonderful.  to that




I had friends round on Tuesday night to watch a move.. girls night in and they all complained about the heat in my apartment as they say they sit at home freezing. I never turn my heat off.24/7 it is on making me feel the summer is here.. got to admit I have to wear socks as the floor is still cold.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I think there is a sandstorm heading your way in Cairo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> I think there is a sandstorm heading your way in Cairo




I cant taste it.. will get up and look out of the window,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> It rained earlier this morning and will rain again this afternoon in Cairo. I can't get warm in the house even though I have an electric heater on
> 
> and people still tell me that the weather in Egypt is wonderful.  to that


I have just been to Metro and felt a few spot of :rain: on the windscreen - now off to CityStars to warm up :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No sign of a sandstorm but lots of rain clouds


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> I think there is a sandstorm heading your way in Cairo


not sandstorm season yet and weather does not look anything like it. where did you see that forecast?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> not sandstorm season yet and weather does not look anything like it. where did you see that forecast?




It's very windy and dark just now... wish the rain would come on so that I can nip to the shops when it stops, I don't want to be caught in it


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> not sandstorm season yet and weather does not look anything like it. where did you see that forecast?


My weather watcher said "sand" 

It's 19 cel here in Sharm and I am outside doing DIY and I am freezing, keep going inside to warm up believe it or not..when I went out when it was 23 cel in my winter coat the other day to see a tourist walking down the road in a bikini up from the beach

Needless to say I found the weather in the UK intolerable my office was a toasty 35 cel at all times, even the summer


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Friend out in 6th October has just posted... scary sand storm now over


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Friend out in 6th October has just posted... scary sand storm now over


OMG so the weather watcher works then..

For those who do not want to download the application there is a website that has all weather details, specially made for sad people like me 

My wife was wondering why I was so quiet

yr.no ? Været for Norge og verden fra Meteorologisk institutt og NRK

Here is a direct link for Cairo Weather forecast for Cairo (Egypt) ? yr.no

Other places can be searched easy :ranger:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

we had some rain just now cus the roads are all wet


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Blue sky on thursday from 26 july and blue sky in dreampark on wednesday, blue sky mostly everwhere here


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

maadiboy said:


> Blue sky on thursday from 26 july and blue sky in dreampark on wednesday, blue sky mostly everwhere here




mmm I did say there was blue skies yesterday


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> mmm I did say there was blue skies yesterday


And i just confirmed it


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Always blue skies here on the Red Sea coast but oil filled radiator on 24/7! Had a quick sand storm Friday morning, just for a few minutes. Very strange. Heard it was snowing in Alexandria! It's the wind that makes all the difference in how cold it feels here. 
WindGURU: Egypt - El Gouna


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

It went down to 12 cel here in Sharm last night and was COLD..my dog has a warm den as we have had some strong wind sadly he probably lives and eats better than some people and is a lucky ex street dog he must get cold as well as he is sunning himself at the moment.

No idea how homeless people cope in Cairo or Alex 

Apparently sand is heading your way in Cairo shortly...


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Gounie said:


> Heard it was snowing in Alexandria!


No snow but horrible wind and hail the past two days.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We have just had a *long* walk around Rehab and it was perfect weather.

sunny, warmish, no wind...... stopped for the obligatory Costa on the way back...

really nice


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The wind is picking up here... can hear it blowing and the trees are bending/


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We have just had a *long* walk around Rehab and it was perfect weather.

sunny, warmish, no wind...... stopped for the obligatory Costa on the way back...

really nice


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> We have just had a *long* walk around Rehab and it was perfect weather.
> 
> sunny, warmish, no wind...... stopped for the obligatory Costa on the way back...
> 
> really nice


not now, it's not sunny anymore :confused2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> not now, it's not sunny anymore :confused2:


my word you are right 

just looked out the window and someone has extinguished the sun - who would do such a thing :eyebrows:


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Egypt snow fall January 2012


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have come to the conclusion the skies are blue because it is not hot enough for the pollution to rise and block it out..


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Gounie said:


> Egypt snow fall January 2012
> ??????????????? - Egypt snowfall - ????? ?????? ??? 2012 - YouTube


Oh, my!


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

As on quite a few days this month, the visibility has cleared by late morning, I have a fantastic view from the office window all the pyramids from Darshan to Giza even the citadel is clear, its the one thing I will miss when i go


----------

